# Hoyt ProTec LX Pro



## BOHO (Aug 7, 2004)

wife told you no???? who wears the pants???


----------



## strikefirst (Mar 30, 2009)

BOHO said:


> wife told you no???? who wears the pants???


I bought a bow and 2 pistols this year...yeah...I need permission for the rest of the year...not ashamed to admit it either.


----------



## BOHO (Aug 7, 2004)

hahahaaha just tell us you wear the pants. your wife just tells you which ones and how to put em on.


----------



## strikefirst (Mar 30, 2009)

BOHO said:


> hahahaaha just tell us you wear the pants. your wife just tells you which ones and how to put em on.


I wear the pants my wife tells me to wear.

How was that?


----------



## BOHO (Aug 7, 2004)

strikefirst said:


> I wear the pants my wife tells me to wear.
> 
> How was that?


great !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Finger_Flinger (Mar 25, 2009)

I almost convinced this guy to sell it to me for $235 shipped the first day it was listed. Instead, he decided to let it roll. I cannot believe it sold for $375! Maybe if it had been an '06 or newer, but, this one was an '02 or '03.


----------



## strikefirst (Mar 30, 2009)

Wow! it was at 157 with a day and a half left....thats crazy.


----------



## ebutler (Nov 26, 2008)

Maybe I need to put my Vantage LTD on Ebay


----------



## 2413gary (Apr 10, 2008)

they are getting harder and harder to find so the price is going up


----------



## Finger_Flinger (Mar 25, 2009)

I bought the Reflex Caribou w/ split limbs that was in the classifieds here. Can't wait to get it. 

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1540251&highlight=reflex+caribou


----------



## Finger_Flinger (Mar 25, 2009)

ebutler said:


> Maybe I need to put my Vantage LTD on Ebay


http://www.ebay.com/itm/Hoyt-Vantage-LTD-/110724520956?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item19c7b21bfc


----------

